# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Pro Complex (ON)

## arisfwtis

την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μας πει αποψεις?

γραφει για πρωτεινη 6 πηγων

τιμη πολυ αλμυρη 118,68 τα 2κιλα και κατι

υ.γ δν ειναι ιδια με την pro comlex gainer της ιδιας εταιριας

----------


## deluxe

Υποκαταστατο γευματος. Καλη ειναι, αλλα ακριβη.

----------


## Eddie

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=1444

Yπαρχει και δω!

----------


## arisfwtis

δν ειναι η ιδια ρε συ εντι το γραφω και απο κατω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Δεν ειναι ιδια με αυτη?




> Λοιπόν, τί γνώμη έχετε για αυτό το προιόν?Είναι της ON η οποία για εμένα είναι απο τις ποιοτικότερες εταιρίες στον χώρο, και σκέφτομαι να την "χτυπήσω"  
> 
> Ας ακούσουμε και τις γνώμες όσον την έχουν δοκιμάσει λοιπόν ή τέλοσπάντων έχουν κάποια άποψη, καθώς η τιμή της είναι κατα πολύ αυξημένη σε σχέση πχ με την 100% Whey.

----------


## arisfwtis

> Δεν ειναι ιδια με αυτη?


με αυτη ναι αλλα το thread ειναι για την gainer ασχετα αν καποιος  εβαλε και την αλλη την πρωτεινη στο ιδιο thread
τεσπα αμα δημιουργει μπερδεμα ας σβηστει 
 :08. Toast:

----------


## Konstantinos.

Ποια ειναι η γνώμη σας για αυτή τη πρωτεϊνη;



Με σκοπό να βρεις τις υψηλές ποιότητες πρωτεΐνες, Γλουταμίνης, BCAA, βιταμινών και μετάλλων που χρειάζεσαι, ψάχνεις στην ανώτερη σειρά των συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής. Βέβαια, για να ξεχωρίσεις το κορυφαίο από το μέτριο προϋποθέτει γνώση και εμπειρία. Πολλές φορές βρισκόμενος μπροστά σε ένα ράφι με δεκάδες "ίδια" προϊόντα, η επιλογή είναι μια δύσκολη υπόθεση. Γιατί λοιπόν να επιλέξεις το PRO COMPLEX της OPTIMUM Nutrition;

Το PRO COMPLEX είναι ένα Πρωτοποριακό Πρωτεϊνικό Σύστημα που περιλαμβάνει ένα μοναδικό μίγμα έξι πρωτεϊνών. Κάθε μια πρωτεΐνη έχει ένα μοναδικό προφίλ αμινοξέων. Κάθε μια πρωτεΐνη έχει τις αδυναμίες της. Συνδυάζοντας σωστά έξι διαφορετικές πρωτεΐνες, ελαχιστοποιούμε αυτές τις επιμέρους αδυναμίες.

Κάθε δόση περιέχει 60 γρ υψηλής ποιότητας πρωτεΐνη, που με τη σειρά της περιλαμβάνει 13.000 mg BCAA και 5.000 mg L-Glutamine. Ποσότητες κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερες από αυτές που θα βρείτε σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο προϊόν. Η προσθήκη των ενζύμων Aminogen εγγυάται την καλύτερη απορρόφηση του προϊόντος.

----------


## kaiowas

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=9706

----------


## Konstantinos.

Εκανα αναζητηση αλλα δε μου εβγαλε κατι! Ας το σβησει καποιος mod παρακαλω...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Έγινε συγχώνευση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## becks86

ακριβη γιαυτα που υποτιθεται οτι προσφερει. καλη γευση και διαλυτοτητα αλλα Low money/value

----------


## Stamer

αρκετά καλη την εχω δοκιμάσει :01. Smile:

----------


## Michaelangelo

Η κορυφαία κατ'εμέ' blend-πρωτείνη! Εξίσου καλή είτε σαν γεύμα είτε μετα-προπονητικά! Έχει μέσα τα πάντα από πηγές πρωτεινών, αμινοξέρα κ.τ.λ. Δεν τα πάω τα μπλεντ αλλά αυτή την λατρεύω! Δυστυχώς η τιμή της, για μένα σαν value for money δεν λέει πολλά. Αλλά όχι η τιμή που αναφέρουν παραπάνω, 53€ τα 2,2κγ την βλέπω μόλις! Αλλά θυμάμαι Ελλάδα πριν χρόνια είχε τις προαναφερόμενες τιμές και είχα χαλάσει αρκετά όταν την έβρισκα σε προσφορά.

Η γεύση της καλή (rich chocolate) αλλά τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, διαλυτότητα της βάζω άριστα!

Ο μόνος λόγος που την ξανα-πείρα μετά από χρόνια, ότι ήταν σε προσφορά μισο-τιμής επειδή ήταν χτυπημένη η συσκευασία!

----------


## just chris

σιγα μην πα να δωσω 120 ευρω για μπλεντ! μουταντ κ τα μυαλα στα καγκελα,40 ευρω οι 5 λιβρες...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> σιγα μην πα να δωσω 120 ευρω για μπλεντ! μουταντ κ τα μυαλα στα καγκελα,40 ευρω οι 5 λιβρες...


Οχι ρε συ, πιο φτηνή είναι.

----------


## giorgos hart

ΤΗΝ PRO COMPLEX ΤΗΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΝΑ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ.ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΝΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΩΜΗ (ΕΝΑ SCOOP ΜΙΞΗ), ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ(300 ML ΝΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ 1 SCOOP)  ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΕ ΓΑΛΑ( ΕΔΩ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΓΑΛΑ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ).ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.



*****Γραφε με μικρους χαρακτηρες.Τα κεφαλαια ειναι σα να φωναζεις.*****

----------


## andrikos3kala

Την εχω δοκιμασει πολυ καλη, καλυτερη απο serious mass απλα ζοριζεσαι στη διαλυτοτητα και αυτα τα scoops ειναι φτυαρια ρε παιδι μου

----------


## giorgos hart

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τους ειδικους επι του θεματος, τρεις δοσεις ειναι πολλες ημερησιως?Αν και ι τιμη λιγο τσιμπαει...110 τα 2,090kg( 4.6LB).Συγκεκριμενα την πηρα χθες,Ζιτημα να σου βγαζει μηνα.

----------


## giorgos hart

> Την εχω δοκιμασει πολυ καλη, καλυτερη απο serious mass απλα ζοριζεσαι στη διαλυτοτητα και αυτα τα scoops ειναι φτυαρια ρε παιδι μου


Φιλε η δοση ειναι 1 scoop σε 300ml νερο.Τα δυο scoops σου βγαζουν 72g πρωτεινη, ειναι υπερ αρκετα.Αλλα εξαρτατε και ποσες φορες παιρνεις.Εγω π.χ. παιρνω τρεις φορες τη μερα, οποτε βαζω 1 scoop.Γι αυτο και ζοριζεται στην διαλυτοτητα (οπως ειπες).

----------


## tivadar

1 serving 74g που ειναι 2 scoops εχει 60 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη.Το κουτι ειναι ακρως διαφωτιστικο πανω σε αυτο.Εφοσον μιλαμε για την pro complex του θεματος

----------


## giorgos hart

> 1 serving 74g που ειναι 2 scoops εχει 60 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη.Το κουτι ειναι ακρως διαφωτιστικο πανω σε αυτο.Εφοσον μιλαμε για την pro complex του θεματος


Λαθος φιλε μου.Γραφει ακριβως  Serving Size 2 Heaped Scoops (72g)....Ειναι ακριβως κατω απ το Nutrition Facts.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Την εχω δοκιμασει πολυ καλη, *καλυτερη απο serious mass* απλα ζοριζεσαι στη διαλυτοτητα και αυτα τα scoops ειναι φτυαρια ρε παιδι μου


ατυχής σύγκριση. η μια ειναι blend διαφόρων πηγων whey καθαρη και οι αλλη ειναι πρωτεΐνη ογκου τιγκα στον υδατάνθρακα.

----------


## sobral

> Λαθος φιλε μου.Γραφει ακριβως  Serving Size 2 Heaped Scoops (72g)....Ειναι ακριβως κατω απ το Nutrition Facts.


εσύ κάνεις λάθος δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις τις ετικέτες, καλά στο λέει ο tivadar. Τα 74γρ που λες συνέχεια είναι γραμμάρια σκόνης όχι πρωτείνης!Οπότε στα 2 scoop που αντιστοιχούν 74γρ σκόνης (ή 72γρ όπως λες-μικροαλλαγές παίζουν ανάλογα την γεύση) έχουμε 60γρ πρωτείνης. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giorgos hart

> εσύ κάνεις λάθος δεν ξέρεις να διαβάζεις τις ετικέτες, καλά στο λέει ο tivadar. Τα 74γρ που λες συνέχεια είναι γραμμάρια σκόνης όχι πρωτείνης!Οπότε στα 2 scoop που αντιστοιχούν 74γρ σκόνης (ή 72γρ όπως λες-μικροαλλαγές παίζουν ανάλογα την γεύση) έχουμε 60γρ πρωτείνης.


Σωστα εχεις δικιο συγνωμη, για τιν ακριβεια ειναι 60,8g.Οποτε ποια ειναι η σωστη ποσοτητα, 1 scoop η 2?Και σε τι ποσοτητα νερου και αντιστοιχα με γαλα?

----------


## tivadar

Eγω την χρησιμοποιω ως εξης  2 scoops με 350ml γαλα.Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι μονοδρομος η χρησιμοποιηση της οπως το κανω εγω.

----------


## sobral

όχι ρε σεις 2σκουπ (κ με γάλα πας στα 70γρ πρωτείνης) δεν απορροφώνται τόσα σε ένα γεύμα. Εγώ θα έπαιρνα 1+1 σκούπ. Δηλ 2φορές τη μέρα από 1σκούπ. Με γάλα στο πρωινό ή πριν τον ύπνο κ σε νερό μετά την προπόνηση για παράδειγμα.

----------


## tivadar

Kαλα το θεμα της απορροφησης δεν ειναι τοσο απλο αλλα δεν ειναι εδω και το καταλληλο θεμα για να το αναλυσουμε.Εμενα ετσι με βολευει και η προταση της εταιριας δεν αποκλινει απο αυτο οποτε κατεληξα στην παραπανω δοσολογια.

Και για να προλαβω καποια posts  ναι ξερω οτι οι προτασεις των εταιριων δεν οδηγουν παντα στην βελτιστη χρηση.

----------


## giorgos hart

> Eγω την χρησιμοποιω ως εξης  2 scoops με 350ml γαλα.Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι μονοδρομος η χρησιμοποιηση της οπως το κανω εγω.


Ποσες φορες την ημερα?Και προφανως θα την παιρνεις μετα την προπονηση, γιατι, για το συγκεκριμενο, οι αποψεις διιστανται.

----------


## tivadar

Ναι μια φορα κανω αυτο που ανεφερα πριν.Τα 60 γρ που μου δινει ειναι μια καλη βαση.Την υπολοιπη πρωτεινη της μερας την περνω απο τροφιμα για παραδειγμα το γαλα ειναι ενα απο αυτα.

----------


## giorgos hart

> όχι ρε σεις 2σκουπ (κ με γάλα πας στα 70γρ πρωτείνης) δεν απορροφώνται τόσα σε ένα γεύμα. Εγώ θα έπαιρνα 1+1 σκούπ. Δηλ 2φορές τη μέρα από 1σκούπ. Με γάλα στο πρωινό ή πριν τον ύπνο κ σε νερό μετά την προπόνηση για παράδειγμα.


Εγω για παραδειγμα παιρνω 1 scoop το πρωi, αφου ομως εχω ζεστανει 100gr  βρωμης με 300ml νερο, κατοπιν( αφου το περνω απ το ματι της κουζινας) ριχνω την πρωτεινη τ ανακατευω και γινεται φιλε τελειο.Μετα την προπονηση 1 scoop  με 300ml νερο και το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο 1 scoop με 250ml γαλα, γιατι εχει απο μονο του πρωτεινη.

----------


## john john

περνω την iso100 και λεω το γυρισω σε αυτην να  με χτισει λιγο..αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα με πριξει ασχημα..

----------


## sobral

> περνω την iso100 και λεω το γυρισω σε αυτην να  με χτισει λιγο..αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα με πριξει ασχημα..


όλα αυτά θα τα κάνει μία απλή πρωτείνη πολλών πηγών?? :08. Spank:  καμία πρωτείνη δεν θα σου προκαλέσει κάτι τέτοιο. Η πρωτείνη είναι για να φτάνουμε την επιθυμητή ημερήσια πρόσληψη πρωτείνης (από τροφές κυρίως και συμπληρωματικά από σκευάσματα).

----------


## kleiza7

> όλα αυτά θα τα κάνει μία απλή πρωτείνη πολλών πηγών?? καμία πρωτείνη δεν θα σου προκαλέσει κάτι τέτοιο. Η πρωτείνη είναι για να φτάνουμε την επιθυμητή ημερήσια πρόσληψη πρωτείνης (από τροφές κυρίως και συμπληρωματικά από σκευάσματα).


τοτε να παιρνουμε καθαρη πρωτεινη απο το φαρμακειο για ασθενεις και υπερηλικες.... 
ειναι υποκριτικο αυτο που λες.... εγω αναπτυσομαι μυικα και πριζομαι περισσοτερο με μια πρωτειν ησυμπληρωμα. αν ετρωγα ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ 2 φιλετα κοτοπουλα αντι για 2 σκουπ πρωτεινης(για το επιπλεον μιλαω και οχι γιοα να αντικαταστησω το γευμα μου μνε πρωτεινη προς θεου) δεν θα πριζομουν τοσο.... οποτε μη λεμε οτι θελουμε. κατι δινουν τα συμπληρωματα!!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> τοτε να παιρνουμε καθαρη πρωτεινη απο το φαρμακειο για ασθενεις και υπερηλικες.... 
> ειναι υποκριτικο αυτο που λες.... εγω αναπτυσομαι μυικα και πριζομαι περισσοτερο με μια πρωτειν ησυμπληρωμα. αν ετρωγα ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ 2 φιλετα κοτοπουλα αντι για 2 σκουπ πρωτεινης(για το επιπλεον μιλαω και οχι γιοα να αντικαταστησω το γευμα μου μνε πρωτεινη προς θεου) δεν θα πριζομουν τοσο.... οποτε μη λεμε οτι θελουμε. κατι δινουν τα συμπληρωματα!!!


μαλιστα...καλο και αυτο....για πες μας φιλε μου τι ειναι αυτο που σε πρηζει απο την πρωτεινη και τι παραπανω εχει απο τα φιλετα κοτοπουλου?

----------


## kleiza7

> μαλιστα...καλο και αυτο....για πες μας φιλε μου τι ειναι αυτο που σε πρηζει απο την πρωτεινη και τι παραπανω εχει απο τα φιλετα κοτοπουλου?


Απο την καθαρη πρωτεινη την απαισια και αγευστη του φαρμακειου τυπου protifar plus Της nutricia ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.. 
Απο τις πρωτεινες που ολες περιεχουν Bcaa's αν και δεν ειμαι ειδικος βρηκα απο το google με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση τα εξης 

*Η λευκίνη έχει αποδειχθεί το πιο σημαντικό αμινοξύ για τη μεγιστοποίηση της πρωτεϊνικής σύνθεσης στους μύες. Χορήγηση συμπληρώματος λευκίνης αμέσως μετά από μια προπόνηση φαίνεται να συνεισφέρει στην αύξηση του πρωτεϊνικού αναβολισμού στους μύες και, συνεπώς, ευνοεί τη μυϊκή υπερτροφία. Συνεπώς, συμπλήρωμα BCAA υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε λευκίνη βοηθά στη μεγιστοποίηση των αποτελεσμάτων μιας προπόνησης, εάν καταναλώνεται το συντομότερο δυνατό αμέσως μετά τη λήξη της δραστηριότητας.*

το οτι αμινοξεα περιεχουν ολα τα πρωτεινουχα τροφιμα ΟΚ ειναι γνωστο. σε αυτον τον βαθμο ομως δεν μπορω να τα παρω απο ενα φιλετακι κοτοπουλο των 100 γρ. ΑΡΑ το συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης που εχει ενα καλο ποσοστο σε Bcaa's ευνοεί *τη μυϊκή υπερτροφία*. 

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ οτι κανει κατι εξωπραγματικο απλα ειμαι ΒΕΒΑΙΟΣ οτι οσον αφορα τη μυικη μου αναπτυξη, αν κοψω την isolate που παιρνω ενα σκουπ μετα το gym και το αντικαταστησω με *4 ασπραδια αυγων* ή με* 1 λιτρο απαχο γαλα*.... ε δεν ειναι το ιδιο νομιζω..... αν ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο να μην χαλαω τα λεφτα μου και βαζω και στον οργανισμο μου χρωστικες ουσιες κτλ

Μπορει να κανω και λαθος φιλε. ξεκαθαριζω οτι δεν ειμαι ο πιο ειδικος. Δηλαδη να τρωω ενα γιαουρτι total 2% που εχει 20γρ. πρωτεινης μετα την προπονηση? θα εχω το ιδιο αποτελεσμα στο σωμα μου με τον να παιρνω 20γρ πρωτεινης ορου γαλκτος την ΟΝ, ή της isopure ή μιας 3ων πηγων ξερω εγω?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Απο την καθαρη πρωτεινη την απαισια και αγευστη του φαρμακειου τυπου protifar plus Της nutricia ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.. 
> Απο τις πρωτεινες που ολες περιεχουν Bcaa's αν και δεν ειμαι ειδικος βρηκα απο το google με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση τα εξης 
> 
> *Η λευκίνη έχει αποδειχθεί το πιο σημαντικό αμινοξύ για τη μεγιστοποίηση της πρωτεϊνικής σύνθεσης στους μύες. Χορήγηση συμπληρώματος λευκίνης αμέσως μετά από μια προπόνηση φαίνεται να συνεισφέρει στην αύξηση του πρωτεϊνικού αναβολισμού στους μύες και, συνεπώς, ευνοεί τη μυϊκή υπερτροφία. Συνεπώς, συμπλήρωμα BCAA υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε λευκίνη βοηθά στη μεγιστοποίηση των αποτελεσμάτων μιας προπόνησης, εάν καταναλώνεται το συντομότερο δυνατό αμέσως μετά τη λήξη της δραστηριότητας.*
> 
> το οτι αμινοξεα περιεχουν ολα τα πρωτεινουχα τροφιμα ΟΚ ειναι γνωστο. σε αυτον τον βαθμο ομως δεν μπορω να τα παρω απο ενα φιλετακι κοτοπουλο των 100 γρ. ΑΡΑ το συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης που εχει ενα καλο ποσοστο σε Bcaa's ευνοεί *τη μυϊκή υπερτροφία*. 
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ οτι κανει κατι εξωπραγματικο απλα ειμαι ΒΕΒΑΙΟΣ* οτι οσον αφορα τη μυικη μου αναπτυξη, αν κοψω την isolate που παιρνω ενα σκουπ μετα το gym και το αντικαταστησω με 4 ασπραδια αυγων ή με 1 λιτρο απαχο γαλα*.... ε δεν ειναι το ιδιο νομιζω..... αν ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο να μην χαλαω τα λεφτα μου και βαζω και στον οργανισμο μου χρωστικες ουσιες κτλ
> 
> Μπορει να κανω και λαθος φιλε. ξεκαθαριζω οτι δεν ειμαι ο πιο ειδικος. Δηλαδη να τρωω ενα γιαουρτι total 2% που εχει 20γρ. πρωτεινης μετα την προπονηση? θα εχω το ιδιο αποτελεσμα στο σωμα μου με τον να παιρνω 20γρ πρωτεινης ορου γαλκτος την ΟΝ, ή της isopure ή μιας 3ων πηγων ξερω εγω?


τελεικά είσαι *βέβαιος ή νομίζεις ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο*?

φίλος μην παρασίρεσε με ότι διαβάζεις,
αμα κάτσεις και δεις σε όλα τα συμπληρώματα γράφει ότι για τον Χ λόγο είναι απαραίτητα.

όσο ποιο λίγα πράγματα πάρεις τόσο καλύτερα και για την τσέπη σου και για τον οργανισμό σου,
και επειδή δεν βλέπεις τίποτα από κάποια συμπληρώματα.

----------


## kleiza7

> τελεικά είσαι *βέβαιος ή νομίζεις ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο*?
> 
> φίλος μην παρασίρεσε με ότι διαβάζεις,
> αμα κάτσεις και δεις σε όλα τα συμπληρώματα γράφει ότι για τον Χ λόγο είναι απαραίτητα.
> 
> όσο ποιο λίγα πράγματα πάρεις τόσο καλύτερα και για την τσέπη σου και για τον οργανισμό σου,
> και επειδή δεν βλέπεις τίποτα από κάποια συμπληρώματα.


ειμαι βεβαιος... το νομιζω δεν ειχε αυτη τη σημασια που του εδωσες.... 
και ειμαι ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ 1000 στο να παιρνουμε οσο πιο λιγα συμπληρωματα γινεται. ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ καλο ειναι! τιποτα ουτε πρωτεινη! πιστευω οτι με μια πολυ σωστη διατροφη χτιζεις κορμαρα ΟΧΙ ομως και στον βαθμο που βλεπουμε στα εξωφυλλα των περιοδικων Bb, ή και γενικοτερα.... εκειπαιζει και χημεια μεσα  :01. Smile Wide:  κ οταν λεω χημεια εννοω οτιδηποτε ειναι υποκαταστατο γευματος και δεν φυτρωνει, ή αναπνευει..... δεν μιλαω για dopping προς θεου.... 
εγω δεν εγραψα οτι εγραψα για να υποστηριξω τα συμπληρωματα! ισα ισα που γενικοτερα ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ειμαι, αλλα ο καθενας εχει μυαλο και κρινει ο ιδιος για τον εαυτο του ενηλικες ειμαστε. 

Εγω αυτο που δεν μου αρεσει ειναι η..... πως να το πω ρε γαμωτο.... το οτι παιρνουμε ενα συμπληρωμα που σε 10 γουλιες εχουμε παρει και μια σημαντικη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης και πλουσια σε αμινοξεα ειναι και μετα....ελα μωρε σαν το κοτοπουλο ειναι...δεν μου εδωσε κατι... δεν ξερω τι ειναι ειλικρινα. Ας παραδεχτουμε ολοι μας οτι το συμπληρωμα συμπληρωνει τη διατροφη μας και ως εκ τουτου μας προσφερει μεγαλυτερη μυικη αναπτυξη.... ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΦΟΥΣΚΩΝΕΙΣ. πρεπει να ιδρωσεις....
Αλλα πολλοι λενε οτι τα συμπληρωματα δεν κανουν τιποτα μη και τους πει κανεις οτι χωρις αυτα θα ηταν λαπαδες.... 
εννοειται ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΘΑΥΜΑΤΑ μια πρωτεινη...ειπαμε! δεν ειμαι τοσο ασχετος , αλλα ξερω απο τις περιοδους που δεν επαιρνα καποιο συμπληρωμα οτι εγω προσωπικα ΔΕΝ ειχα αναπτυχθει ετσι....
THAT'S ALL..... αρα αυτο που λεω στο ποστ μου παραπανω....κατι δινει το συμπληρωμα. χωρις διατροφη και σκληρη γυμναστικη @@ κανει... αλλα κατι δινει.... δεν ειναι νερο ουτε γαλα...

και ξαναρωταω ενα γιαουρτι 2% πρωτεινη Ορου γαλακτος δεν περιεχει????συγκεκριμενα το τοταλ 2% που τρωω εχει στο κεσεδακι 20γρ πρωτεινης. 
Να αντικαταστησω λοιπον την whey πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος με ενα γιαουρτι μετα την πρωπονηση? 25γρ. πρωτεινης παιρνω απο τη whey.... 
θα ειναι το ιδιο???? αν ειναι πολυ το θελω γιατι δεν ειμαι της χημειας γενικοτερα!

----------


## giorgos hart

na rotiso paidia...perno tin pro complex treis fores imerisios...proi se miksi me tin vromi, meta tin proponisi sto kapaki troo mpanana kai meta apo kana misaoro tin proteini kai to vrady me gala, prin ton ypno..meta tin proponisi afou exo parei tin proteini, meta apo posi ora prepei na paro to epomeno gevma?1 ora, 2 ores poso einai to normal??efxaristo.

****γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες.MODS TEAM****

----------


## giorgos hart

να ρωτισω παιδια.παιρνω τιν προ κομπλεχ τρεις φορες ημερισιως...πρωι σε μιξη με τιν βρωμη, μετα την προπονηση στο καπακι τρωω μπανανα και μετα απο κανα μισαωρο την πρωτεινη και το βραδυ με γαλα πριν τον υπνο..μετα την προπονηση αφου εχω παρει την προτεινη, μετα απο ποση ωρα πρπει να παρω το επομενο γευμα?1 ωρα, 2 ωρες?ποσο ειναι το νορμαλ?ευχαριστω.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> να ρωτισω παιδια.παιρνω τιν προ κομπλεχ τρεις φορες ημερισιως...πρωι σε μιξη με τιν βρωμη, μετα την προπονηση στο καπακι τρωω μπανανα και μετα απο κανα μισαωρο την πρωτεινη και το βραδυ με γαλα πριν τον υπνο..μετα την προπονηση αφου εχω παρει την προτεινη, μετα απο ποση ωρα πρπει να παρω το επομενο γευμα?1 ωρα, 2 ωρες?ποσο ειναι το νορμαλ?ευχαριστω.


πανω στη 1 ωρα να τρως.Ειναι καλα.

----------


## tsoumi7

Την αγόρασα σήμερα σε προσφορά λήγει τέλος τ μηνός πέσει κανά πρόβλημα;

----------


## panakos

κανενα προβλημα φιλος... :03. Thumb up: καλα ροφηματα ευχομαι :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tsoumi7

Να είσαι καλά.την είχε πολυ καλή προσφορά και την τσιμπισα

----------


## totis

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81296
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81297

----------

